# Prewar Schwinn Speedo Housing for Auto Cycle



## PeddalPusher (Feb 5, 2015)

Looking to purchase an original aluminum speedometer housing in any condition, am also open to buying a repro at the right price.


----------



## bobcycles (Feb 6, 2015)

Tried to PM you, no PM option

I have some 'in the rough' housings that need to be finished, no sleeves or loops, just the Alum main section.  250.00 shipped if you can use one


----------



## sm2501 (Feb 6, 2015)

Here's one!


----------



## aasmitty757 (Feb 6, 2015)

One of these is a reproduction I would a sell.


----------



## WES PINCHOT (Feb 6, 2015)

Oh! My!  So, that is where all the crossbar speedos have found a home!


aasmitty757 said:


> one of these is a reproduction i would a sell.


----------



## frampton (Feb 7, 2015)

aasmitty757 said:


> One of these is a reproduction I would a sell.




Which one is the reproduction?


----------



## aasmitty757 (Feb 7, 2015)

Second one down from the top.


----------



## PeddalPusher (Feb 8, 2015)

That sounds exactly what I'm looking for, please email me at bruddakurt@mac.com so we can arrange the sale, Thanks, KURT.


----------



## PeddalPusher (Feb 8, 2015)

Please let me know what you want for it at bruddakurt@mac.com


----------

